# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  κοκατίλ: ώρες παρέας, κόψιμο φτερών κι εξημέρωση

## gwt

Γεια σας! 

Σχετικά με την (ενήλικη) κοκατιλίνα που αναφέρω εδώ:

- *προφανώς οι παπαγάλοι θέλουν παρέα.  Μπορούμε να το ποσοτικοποιήσουμε αυτό;* Δηλαδή, αν καθημερινά είναι η κοκατιλίνα μακριά από ανθρώπους για πχ. 3-4 διαστήματα των 2 ωρών, ή 2-3 μέρες συνεχόμενες αν κάποιος χρειαστεί να λείψει κάποια στιγμή, είναι καταστροφικό;  Το να είναι στον ίδιο χώρο με άλλα πουλιά (παπαγάλους, αλλά όχι του είδους της, καναρίνια κτλ), θεωρείται παρέα;

- διαβάζω ότι σημαντικό μέρος της εξημέρωσης των κοκατίλ είναι το κόψιμο των φτερών τους (και παρουσιάζονται διάφορα λογικά επιχειρήματα).  Έχει κανείς προσωπική εμπειρία από *τυχόν θετική επίδραση του κοψίματος των φτερών στην εξημέρωση;*

----------


## vas

gwt εγώ παρ'ολο που το μικρό μου ήταν εξημερωμένο του έκοψα τα φτερά και ηρέμησε περισσότερο,ωστόσο η διαδικασία πρέπει να γίνει προσεκτικά και το κεφάλι του πουλιού να είναι καλυμένο με σκούρο ύφασμα έτσι ώστε να μη βλέπει,μπορείς να δεις σχετικά βιντεάκια στο youtube.Επίσης χρησιμεύουν στο οτι αν σου φύγει απο το σπίτι δε θα μπορέσει να φύγει μακρυά(παίρνεις όμως το ρίσκο αν δε το βρεις να είναι πιο εύκολη τροφή για τις γάτες-γιατι πρέπει να λέμε και τα υπερ και τα κατά-),όσο για την πρώτη σου ερώτηση,don't worry δεν πρόκειται να πάθει τίποτα ο παπαγάλος αν λείψεις μια μέρα ή αν δε το βγάλεις έξω,όμως γι'αυτο πρέπει να το προετοιμάζεις,πχ να το αφήνεις μια μέρα την εβδομάδα μέσα στο κλουβί έτσι ώστε αν πρέπει να φυγεις απο το σπίτι σου και δεν είναι ευφυκτό να βγει να μη του κακοφανεί

----------


## gwt

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Άρα δεν είναι ξεκάρφωτη η παρατήρηση σχετικά με το κόψιμο των φτερών...  Σκεφτόμουν να την αφήσω να συνηθίσει πρώτα στο νέο της κλουβί κι αν ως τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόοδος στο θέμα της εξημέρωσης να ξαναεξετάσω το θέμα.  Με ξάφνιασε όμως θετικά νωρίτερα τ' απόγευμα (τρώγοντας κεχρί απ' το χέρι μου - κάτι που δεν περίμενα να συμβεί τόσο γρήγορα!) οπότε σίγουρα δε θα βιαστώ να πάρω απόφαση.  Θέλω όμως να μάθω για τη διαδικασία για παν ενδεχόμενο, οπότε σ' ευχαριστώ για την υπόδειξη του ΥouΤube!  Θα το ερευνήσω διεξοδικά.  

Επίσης σ' ευχαριστώ και για την εύστοχη παρατήρηση σχετικά με το ότι το κόψιμο των φτερών την κάνει περισσότερο ευάλωτη, σε περίπτωση που κάνει τη Μεγάλη Απόδραση. Δεν είχε πάει το μυαλό μου κι οπωσδήποτε είναι κάτι που θα λάβω υπόψη.   ::  

Με καθησύχασες με το θέμα της απουσίας!  Διαβάζοντας κανείς διάφορα στο ίντερνετ, σχηματίζει την εντύπωση ότι οι παπαγάλοι είναι πουλιά συνεχώς στα πρόθυρα νευρικής κρίσης.    ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Απλα εγω μετα απο προσωπικη μου εμπειρια, φοβαμαι ακομα κ με τα κομμενα φτερα....
Διαβασε εδω--> viewtopic.php?f=11&t=3040 κ θα καταλαβεις!

----------


## alkisti

να ρωτησω και γω κατι , πια φτερα κοβουμε ? 
να ας πουμε σε αυτη τη φωτο γραφια της κοκο μπορειτε να μου σημειωσετε ποια θα κοψω ?

----------


## Windsa

Αλκη, ίσος θα σε βοηθήσει..... εχω γράψει μερικά πράγματα για το κόψιμο φτερών εδω: http://www.birds.99k.org/Birds/Artho-ftera.html

----------


## alkisti

Aυτο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι αυτο για τα νεαρα , δηλαδη ποσο ετων να ειναι ? (ή μηνων?)

----------


## Windsa

τα κοκατιλ μετά απο 2 μήνες παίρνουν μέγεθος ενήλικου πουλιού. Δηλαδή απο 2 μήνες μέχρι 1 - 1,5 χρόνο λογικά είναι νεαρά....))

----------


## alkisti

ευχαριστω πολύ !   ::

----------


## gwt

Είχα διαβάσει για την εξόρμηση του κανακάρη σου, Βίκυ!  Το λένε και οι Αγγλοσάξονες: το χορτάρι είναι πάντα πιο πράσινο στην αυλή του γείτονα.   :winky:   Σαφώς, το κόψιμο των φτερών δεν είναι εγγύηση ότι το πουλί δε θα πετάξει, αλλά ότι τουλάχιστον δε θα πάρει ύψος κι απομακρυνθεί γρήγορα.  Ευτυχώς που τσάκωσες τον δικό σου!

Ευχαριστώ για το άρθρο, Πωλίνα, είναι κατατοπιστικό κι εμπεριστατωμένο.   ::    Όπως βλέπω, το site είναι δικό σου δημιούργημα, επομένως έχω να δώσω συγχαρητήρια. Το 'βαλα ήδη στα bookmarks. Πολύ καλή δουλειά και καλαίσθητη, συγχαρητήρια!    ::

----------


## Antigoni87

> Με ξάφνιασε όμως θετικά νωρίτερα τ' απόγευμα (τρώγοντας κεχρί απ' το χέρι μου - κάτι που δεν περίμενα να συμβεί τόσο γρήγορα!) οπότε σίγουρα δε θα βιαστώ να πάρω απόφαση.


!!  ::  !! Εξεπλάγην. Είσαι σίγουρη ότι είναι άγριο και ενήλικο το κοκατίλ; Γιατί το έχεις πολύ λίγο καιρό για να φάει από το χέρι σου! Αν είναι όντως έτσι, δηλαδή μη εξημερωμένο και μεγαλούτσικο σε ηλικία, τότε έχεις ένα μάλλον πολύ ήμερο και καλού χαρακτήρα πουλάκι!
Μήπως όμως είναι έστω και λιγάκι ήμερο, από εκεί που το πήρες; Όταν πλησιάζεις στο κλουβί απομακρύνεται προς την άλλη πλευρά, σε αγνοεί ή προσπαθεί να σε διώξει; Πώς δέχεται τα χέρια σου όταν αλλάζεις τροφή και νερό;
Είστε σε πολύυυ καλό δρόμο  ::  
Όμως έχω διαβάσει ότι το κόψιμο το φτερών συχνά συνεπάγεται "μούτρα" από το πουλάκι για λίγες μέρες, οπότε πρέπει να σε έχει εμπιστευτεί πολύ για να προχωρήσεις σε αυτή τη διαδικασία. Αυτό, γιατί πρέπει να έχει καταλάβει ότι δε θες το κακό του, και έτσι θα του περάσει πιο γρήγορα το ξενέρωμα από το κόψιμο των φτερών. Αλλιώς μπορεί το άγριο πουλάκι να πάει ακόμη πιο πίσω στον τομέα της εμπιστοσύνης!

----------


## gwt

> Είσαι σίγουρη ότι είναι άγριο και ενήλικο το κοκατίλ; 
> 
> Όμως έχω διαβάσει ότι το κόψιμο το φτερών συχνά συνεπάγεται "μούτρα" από το πουλάκι για λίγες μέρες, οπότε πρέπει να σε έχει εμπιστευτεί πολύ για να προχωρήσεις σε αυτή τη διαδικασία.


Διάβαζα σ' ένα βιβλίο για κοκατίλ ότι πρέπει ένα νέο πουλάκι να τ' αφήνουμε στην ησυχία του για 4-6 βδομάδες πριν προσπαθήσουμε να έρθουμε σε επαφή μαζί του.  Όταν λοιπόν την είδα μέσα στην πρώτη βδομάδα να κολλάει στα κάγκελα για να πλησιάσει όποιον καθόταν δίπλα στο κλουβί, εξεπλάγην και γώ!  Έχουμε κάνει προόδους χωρίς καμία προσπάθεια εκ μέρους μου.  Δεν ξέρω αν έλαβες ένα ΠΜ όπου σου περιέγραφα το πώς βρέθηκαν τα πουλάκια στα χέρια μου ( :winky:  - το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι αγοράστηκαν (μπατζόπουλα και κοκατιλίνα) από (2 διαφορετικά) πετ σοπ.  Συμφωνώ μαζί σου:  δε μπορεί, κάποιος πρέπει να είχε ήδη ασχοληθεί με αυτό το πουλάκι πριν βρεθεί στο πετ σοπ!

Όταν βάζω το χέρι μου μέσα τώρα, το πλησιάζει και τρώει απ' αυτό αν της κρατάω κάτι, αλλά αν δοκιμάσω να την ακουμπήσω απομακρύνεται κι επιστρέφει αμέσως.  Μια φορά πρέπει να εκνευρίστηκε και έσπρωξε το δάχτυλό μου με το κεφαλάκι της.  Αν τύχει να κάνω καμιά δουλειά στο κλουβί (να κρεμάω παιχνιδάκι, ν' αλλάζω τροφή κτλ), έρχεται βιασικά-βιασικά να δει τι συμβαίνει και να τραβήξει κα'να κορδονάκι που κρέμεται.   ::  

Τι να πω... Πρέπει να είναι όντως ενήλικη.  Το λοφίο της φαίνεται να είναι πλήρως ανεπτυγμένο και το μέγεθός της φαίνεται να είναι ενήλικου.  

Σωστή η παρατήρησή σου για τον κίνδυνο οπισθοδρόμησης σε περίπτωση κοψίματος φτερών.  Αφού τα πάμε καλά όπως είμαστε, θα συνεχίσουμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο και βλέπουμε.

----------


## Σοφάκι

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!! Είμαι νέο μέλος και εχθες απεκτησα δυο πανεμορφα κοκατιελ τα οποια ειναι και ζευγαρι και εξημερωμενα.Αυριο θα παω να τους παρω μεγαλο κλουβι...Σημερα εφαγαν απο το χερι μου αλλα φοβαμαι να τα βγαλω εξω μη τυχον χτυπησουν η μηπως με δαγκωσουν και κανω καμια αποτομη κινηση και τα τραυματισω. Θα μπορουσατε να μου δωσετε τα φωτα σας για αυτο;; τι να κανω;; να μην επιχειρησω να τα βγαλω ακομα;;; Ευχαριστω εκ ων προτερων.  ::

----------


## demis

σοφια καλυτερα να μη τα βγαλεις απο το κλουβι γιατι θα πετανε πανυκοβλητα και πρεπει να συνηθισουν κανενα μηνα το κλουβακι τους... αφου δεν σε φοβουντε  μπορεις να τα ταιζεισ κεχρι με το χερι σου μεσα στο κλουβι. το δικο μου το μπατζυ ξεκινισε να τρωει απο το χερι μου και σε ενα μηνα ακρυβως εγινε κολητος μου εκει που ηταν αγρυμι! φαντασου τα δικα σου σε μια μερα καταφερες να τα δωσεις να φανε απο το χερι σου. το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι εισαι πολυ πολυ καλο δρομο

----------


## Emma

Καλησπερα σε ολους!λοιπον εγω εχω ενα αρσενικο κοκατιλ και προσφατα πηρα και μια θυληκια εξημερωμενη..απο κει που την πηρα μου ειπαν οτι καλο θα ηταν να κοψουμε το ενα φτερο για να μη μαθει να πεταει..το θεμα ειναι οτι οταν τη βγαζω καποιες φορες οχι παντα προσπαθει να πεταξει κ αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι οτι προσγειωνετε περιεργα,καποιες φορες κουτουλαει στον τοιχο..ειναι πολυ επικυνδινο αυτο;;φοβαμαι μη μου χτυπησει..λετε αν κοψω κ το αλλο φτερο θα ηταν καλυτερο;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κόψατε μόνο το ένα της φτερό τελικά;;

Αρχικά να πω ότι είμαι αντίθετη στο κόψιμο των φτερών, ειδικά σε νεαρή ηλικία διότι το πτηνό τότε μαθαίνει να πετάει και ο σκελετός του είναι πιο ανθεκτικός στις πτώσεις. Αν όμως κάποιος αποφασίσει να κόψει τα φτερά, πρέπει πρώτον να ξέρει πως να το κάνει σωστά και δεύτερον θα πρέπει να κοπούν ίσα και οι δύο φτερούγες για να υπάρχει ισορροπία στο πέταγμα κλπ.

----------


## Emma

Ναι ουτε κ γω ειμαι υπερ αλλα με τον αρσενικο μ δυσκολευομσαι πολυ να τον γυρισω στο κλουβι γι αυτο σκευτηκα οτι ισως θα ηταν ευκολοτερα κ πιο ασφαλη κυριως με κομμενα φτερα..
Ναι ειχε κοψει αυτος το ενα φτερο οταν μου την εφερε απλα κ παλι πεταει κ το θεμα ειναι οτι κουτουλαει που κ που οπως σας ειπα..λετε να κοψω κ το αλλο θα ειναι καλυτερα;ξερετε αν υπαρχει κίνδυνος να μου παθει κατι αν κουτουλαει;δν πεφτει κ με πολυ φορα απλα δεν ξερω ανησυχω οπως και να χει..

----------


## tasos666

τα θηλυκά είναι λίγο πιο ζόρικα με τον καιρό θα ηρέμηση και μπορεί να μην προσπαθεί  να πετάει  η να κάνει μια μικρή βόλτα για αυτό μην τα κόβεις  έμενα μάλιστα γυρίζει μόνη της στο κλουβί

----------


## SpiKe

Παιδια καλησπερα εχω δυο κοκκατιλακια κ εχω κοψει τα φτερα για ασφάλεια αλλα κ για να μπορω να τα παιζω.... Η ερωτηση μου ειναι ξαναμεγαλωνουν τα  φτερα κ αν ναι ποσο καιρο θελει;;; 

Στάλθηκε από το LYA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Κακως τα έκοψες " για να τα παιζεις" αυτο σημαινει πως δεν τα εξημερωσες. Θα μεγαλωσουν ναι αλλα θα αργησουν.

----------


## SpiKe

Ο ενας απο τους δυο δεν μπορουσα να τον προσεγγισω αλλιως, ηταν αγριος, απο τοτε που τα εκοψα εχω δει μεγαλη διαφορα προς το καλυτερο πλεον καθεται στο χερι μου αν ειναι λιγο φοβισμενος ακομα αλλα χωρις κοψιμο δεν μπορουσα να του κοντεψω το κλουβι, τον δεύτερο που το ταισα εγω στο χερι το εκανα πιο πολυ για να μην τον χασω πουθενα κ να μπορεσει να με μαθει καλύτερα και για να μην επηρεάσει την ψυχολογια του πρωτου. 

Στάλθηκε από το LYA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ειναι απαραδεκτο να κοβεις τα φτερα. Ειναι μορφη ακρωτηριασμου. Αρχικα τα ζωα δεν ειναι καποιου ειδους παιχνιδιου για να "παιζεις" μαζι τους. Επισης η εμπιστοσυνη τους κερδιζετε με κοπο, αλλα αξιζει. Επιπλεον ταισες το δευτερο στο χερι; Μεγαλο λαθος, θα εχει παρα προβληματα, τοσο παθολογικα οσο και ψυχολογικα. Γενικα οτι εχεις αναφερει σε 2 ποστ ειναι φαουλ. Διαβασες καθολου πριν αποφασισεις να ασχοληθεις με κοκατιλ; Σου συνιστω να ξεκινησεις απο τα αρθρα στο παρον φορουμ, μηπως εστω και τωρα, αποκτησεις καλυτερη προσεγγιση απεναντι τους/

----------


## Αριστειδης

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, τα φτερά τους είναι φτερά τους. Δεν είναι παιχνίδια για να τα κάνουμε όπως θέλουμε ώστε να έχουμε ένα πουλί στο χερι. Αν δεν έχουμε την υπομονή και τον χρόνο να κερδίσουμε την εμπιστοσύνη του πουλιού καλύτερα να μην το παίρνουμε. Με το να κόβεις τα φτερά ο παπαγάλος απλά κάθεται στο χερι σου επειδή δεν μπορεί να ξεφύγει όχι επειδή σε αγαπάει η σε εμπιστεύεται. Είχα στο παρελθόν δύο παπαγαλάκια, και τα δύο άγρια μεγάλης ηλικίας, με υπομονή και επιμονή τα κατάφερα. Δεν χρειάζεται το κόψιμο. Προσπάθεια θέλει

----------

